# Getting a new board



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

*.,*

:: .


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

salomon boots are the very good, bindings do not even go there POS

154 is perfect for u


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

exrolt said:


> Awesome.
> I'd need a wide board though, right?
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


What size feet? If you are 11 and under you'll be fine with a normal board. Past 11 you may want a wide board although most toe and heel drag issues can be solved with stance arangement.


----------

